# help with linatex band set size



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I got some linatex in a trade. On simpel shot web site it says that it is generally used with larger heavier ammo but I shoot mainly 3/8 steel so I was wondering what size I should cut them my draw is 32in any help would be appreciated


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A good rule of thumb for Linatex is to cut them the size of your ammo, so 3/8" wide in your case. I'd make them an active length of about 6".


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

M.J said:


> A good rule of thumb for Linatex is to cut them the size of your ammo, so 3/8" wide in your case. I'd make them an active length of about 6".


Where did you here that rule, is that so you get the most speed as possible, does that shorten band life a lot ?

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I made it up based on much experience. Gary Flatband agrees with me, so it's good as far as I'm concerned.
You have to draw Linatex deep to get anything out if it and yes, band life suffers. But if you run them long they're really slow and still don't last that long.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help I will try some out


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

M.J said:


> I made it up based on much experience. Gary Flatband agrees with me, so it's good as far as I'm concerned.
> You have to draw Linatex deep to get anything out if it and yes, band life suffers. But if you run them long they're really slow and still don't last that long.


Thank you for the info ;- )

wll


----------

